# Whatcha workin on?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just wondering what kits you are all working on?I got alot on the bench but one specially kit that really will get all my attention!Heres a pic and enjoy!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm trying to finish painting one of X-Facto's Phantom of the Opera but got interupted because of a remodel the wife started. That should be done this weekend, thank goodness. Have a table where I have several in various areas of production. Kits ranging from Forbidden Zone's Captured to Action Hobbies Masque of Red Death to an IDC Flash Gordon to............ About six kits I think. LOL


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

At the moment I'm stuck with using my cars dashboard as a modeling bench (don't ask!!:freak:...) No painting- only building and priming with a rattle can- so I'm destroying the value of my Metaluna Mutant. I've got him subassembled and he should be fully built by tonight. He's a fun build:drunk:- pinholes, warpage, pins are too big, etc. but I love a challenge.....
I'm putting him together so I can get a good sense of scale for the bits I'm making for his base.

Chris.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm presently building another Iron Man kit as the Mark II version. I've also just started a Star Trek dio, and just finished painting up a 1/35 scale Batmobile. Busy, busy, busy

Sean


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

School lets out the end of this week, so I'm looking forward to having time to build a plain old stock Nosferatu while I wait for the Ghost kit to come out.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

A not so great resin Styracosaurus with a ton of pin holes, and sketchy detail. Only doing because I spent money on it, I wouldn't sell it to anyone, and I'm tired of looking at it. But it's good practice.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Silver Surfer from Toybiz..Simple build but sooo many seams!!!!..Jeff


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Sadly I'm not working on any kits.
I am tied up working on a ton of pictures though.
Pics from WF
Pics of our entries at WF
Pics of the stuff we got at WF
WIP pics of my entries for WF

I still have well over 400 pictures to deal with.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm just putting the finishing touches on a resin MoM Wolfman, the Pegasus mini War Machine dio. and a nameplate for Big Frankie, all from Cult TV Man at WF. Still have a Moebius flying sub on the bench too.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Revamping the Hanging Tree...adding more gnarled branches to the tree itself to create a spookier more forboding scene...
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Not much at the moment. Been real busy with work! I've got a few on the bench but they have been there for a long long time!
Hopefully someday soon I will get some time!

MMM


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Building the Lost In Space Chariot... The Canopy is a challenge for a figure guy like me. Took awhile to get proper reference.

Worried as I now understand the rubber tires eat away at the styrene wheel hubs. Scary.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well , i'm working on a stock out of the box Aurora Wolfman . 
i've had him BU and primed for forever but been doing other projects and got to a point where i just wanted to get back to the "roots " of what got me into the hobby . 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I 'm working on
1. Finishing The Manster
2. Finishing Death Dealer
3. Working on 2 War of the Gargantuas kits.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't had a lot of time recently due to work and family commitments, but on the bench right now are:
1. Scratch and kit-bashed Lost in Space John Robinson figure.
2. A 1/32 Bf 109G in Finnish markings (using the old Revell kit and Microscale decals pretty much straight OOB).
3. And of course, the Jupiter 2 never-ending project!

Cappy D.


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

Trying to finish the Polar Lights Phantom of the Opera kit that I have been working on mostly on weekends for several months now. Next up: the Polar Lights Three Stooges kits.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Glow Dracula restoration; I know there's been a lot of posting and pictures about Dracula recently, but it got me to dig out this glow kit which I've had waiting to restore for about 14 years. 
It's nearly finished, then I have a Glow Phantom to finish, then any number of others, including PL kits I've still not started.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I finally got off of my tail end and got a few good days in on my Big Franky bash. I will be dredging that thread back up in a day or so. It was nice to have left that project for a few months. Fresh perspectives sure do help the creativity flow.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

After a 2 year break from model building (I moved AND started a new job), I am back to work on my Walt Disney's Haunted Mansion - Vampires Midnight Madness. I have done some landscaping and added grass/weeds to the base. I have also added the Aurora Mad Dog to the grave plot. Just finished painting the vampire's face lastnight (looking ghastly)...........should be done with picks in another week or so.

Next up is a toss between the Hanging Cage w/Victim, or Dr. Deadly. Can't decide...


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, let's see....... I spy, with my little eye..... Aurora Comic Scenes Tonto, Horizon She-Hulk, Horizon Penquin(DeVito), Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten, Francis the Foul, and Robbie the Robot. That's it on the bench currently.

Wayne


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Work in progress...*

Well, Beck and i are on the same subject matter. I've built old Wolfie a few times over the years and got it in my head that i wanted to do an older greying Werewolf. In my head it looks a lot better than he is turning out. Too white looking, though i am going for a "real wolf" look. Black base coat, with a number of shades of grey dry brushed afterward. Base looks great, skull looks sun bleached, rats are just getting started... etc... Also have a Pyro Protoceratops all built, puttied and sanded waiting for paint. 

Cliff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Working on MS Victim (check out the WIP on the Moebius forum), PL Godzilla repop and the Go-Kart repop... :thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Cro, that Dracula base looks awesome. I have a hard time getting my enamel greens that green. Looks great!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Not working on any kits at the moment. After getting a batch of stuff ready for WF needed a bit of a break. Although I did clean and organize my workbench last week. This week I've been busy with getting a new computer set up and transferring stuff from the old one.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Still working on getting motivated.....


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

FINALLY getting around to installing my replacement jaw set on an Aurora/PL Godzilla. Here are a few in progress shots. To install the roof of the mouth, you need to nip the molded in teeth off with a sprue cutter then clean up with files or sandpaper. The kit head halves get glued together first, then the metal part gets attached with super glue. I chose to fair the metal into the styrene with Magic Sculpt putty that I went over with a texture stamp made from OoMoo mold rubber. I always leave the jaw off until after painting, but I used a piece of clay to hold it in place for the photo. If anyone has any questions about making a texture stamp (or the parts) you can email me at [email protected] 
Tom


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

I am working on several kits, Next gen Ent-D (drilling holes),Moebius FS-1 filling in bottom landing gear lines(sand,fill repeat), 22" Tos Ent (have to be ready for that big one I expect will be out soon! and planning a few more like: 1/350 Ent-A electronics board and L E Ds yecch, 1/350Reliant(a polar lights kit-bash, can't find a aftermarket kit). fhew! 
Thanks for the Motivation to Model hobby talk!!


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am working on painting my Klingon Bird of Prey, putting the parts of my 1/1000 Enterprise into primer and removing a primary job I screwed up on from another 1/1000 Enterprise.

Correcting a 1/16 rear engine dragster frame that got mangled probably 35 years ago, I want to finish it. I also just got a 1/16 funny car off of eBay for a really good price, the body and frame need way too many modifications, didn't want to put that much into it right now, going to get a T altered body for it. Also have 2 1/25 funny cars sitting in the corner.

Also just picked up the Revell Wolfman this weekend, I built that one as a kid probably 35 years ago or so. Couldn't resist getting it and doing it again.


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

I working on the SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just started on The Joker On The Throne vinyl kit from Horizon. I was inspired to start this thanks to watching The Dark Knight. 

Sean


----------



## captain obvious (Jun 14, 2009)

I've always got quite a few kits in the works, but the one getting the most attention right now is my Revell AAR 'Cuda. However, even that one is on the back burner; with two stitches in my left-hand pointer finger, my manual dexterity is a bit off right now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This weekend I've been working on the New Revell Dracula as an entry in the Contest that Monster Model Review is hosting...Man lots of flash on this kit ???...Oh well I love a challenge :thumbsup:...(who am I kidding...I'm having a Blast !)
Mcdee


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

LIS Chariot about 85% done (including simple homebrew lighting of the headlights and the Robot).

1:350 _Enterprise _refit 2% done (got the arboretum and officer's lounge done).

In the queue, 1:1000 TOS _Enterprise _and a Robby the Robot re-issue.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Currently...I'm torturing Dr. Deadly.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

model giants creature bust: glass eyes installed, foam filled, weighted, basecoated, and first stage drybrushed
billiken cyclops: glass eye installed, assembled, foam filled, weighted


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

just finished a lit Pegasus Martian War Machine and I'm currently re-posing an Iron Man to be "in flight"


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm finishing The Manster, working on two different Gargantua kits,
and Evil of Frankenstein, and one last Death Dealer.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The Glencoe reissue of Lindberg's classic UFO. I've detailed the cockpit and fleshed out the alien pilot figure. I also sculpted exhaust flames for the outer rocket ring, copies of which I hope to be able to cast in resin. There are also intakes and exhausts for the jet engines.

At the present moment I'm waiting for the first coat of the exterior paint job to dry. Hopefully I'll have this one done in time to make the IPMS National Convention in Columbus, OH come August.

Mark McG.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Trying to finish up a diorama using the old Glencoe Mars Liner kit. 








Should have been done a year ago but then I decided to scratchbash another ship to include in the dio. Here's the fuselage of the little rescue ship ready for decaling. This ship has a real 50's retro look. It's made from a cheap booklight I found at the dollar store.
Clickable Thumbnail:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Tha's a cute little bugger, Trek! I've always been attracted to scratchbuilding, plus the use of prewired LED devices like your book light for plastic modeling (I presume you have retained the light for your rescue ship, yes?). Make sure and post photos when you finsh your dio.

Mark McG.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Tha's a cute little bugger, Trek! I've always been attracted to scratchbuilding, plus the use of prewired LED devices like your book light for plastic modeling (I presume you have retained the light for your rescue ship, yes?). Make sure and post photos when you finsh your dio.
> 
> Mark McG.


I'm actually using the LED in the Mars liner ! 
Here's the book light:








I removed the guts along with the batteries and made this with an empty Xacto blade tube:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not really working on anything. But I like to collect.


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

I have two major reworks of Polar Lights kits on the front burners at the moment: the Bowen *Wolf Man* (plastic) and the *Phantom of the Opera*. 

The Wolf Man is in the clean-up and detailing stage of the build-up. The Phantom has all-but-derailed progress on Wolfie as I have spent the last two weeks or so working on a replacement head. I hope to be able to deem it finished by this weekend.

Augie


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Polar Lights witch glow in the dark edition.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

HI TO EVERYONE I JUST FINISHED A POLAR LIGHTS WOLFMAN WITH THE BASE REVERSED NOW WORKING ON A BILLIKEN MUMMY AND GOING TO START A IRONMAN REPOSE THANKS TO Yasutoshi WHOSE INSPIRED US ALL TO BUILD THE MOEBIUS IRONMAN AND ALL THE POTENTIAL THE KIT HAS TO OFFER !!

Sprayray


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just finished replacing my old workbench with another one. Actually it's an old computer desk. It's a bit taller than my old one and it has a couple of shelves, with doors, that I needed for storage of various modeling supplies. Gave the old one to a friend in the local model club that really one. His wife was tired of him using her oak dining table. Hope to get back to work on my restore of a Rommel's Rod this week. Just need to add the decals and it's pretty much done.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I've just finished setting up a glass cabinet from Ikea, the cheap and massive-selling Detolf, though I'm already thinking of how to add extra shelves to it. And I'm planning on how to reposition the furniture to fit a second cabinet, as the first cabinet has been filled almost immediately, and I still have lots more built-ups needing to be put somewhere.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Best way to add shelves is those little "U" bolts with threads at both ends. Tighten them down on the four verticle bars (make sure they are level with one another) and place new shelves (tempered glass cut to size) on top of them.:thumbsup:
I'm working on a complete overhaul, scratch build really, of the aoshima SKY 1 (from the TV show UFO). A year and a half and counting.:freak:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Hunch. I checked on the interent for extra Detolf shelves, and while Ikea doesn't sell them, there are endless discussions about enhancing Detolf cabinets on several Anime/Gundam collecting sites!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

On the bench in the front is a Masterpiece 1/6th scale Time Machine (and I said I'd never do another resine piece!!) tucked in behind that are....

Ashimoa's 1/350 Fire Flash, just got get motivated on them elevator cars...
A couple of 1/1000 kit bashes...
A 1/144 Space 1999 Eagle... 
And the to do list??? What to do with me to do??

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Still working on my Ferrari F430 Challenge car. But, a new kit showed up from Japan and I had to crack it open and get to work on it.
The cute little Fiat 500. I got primer on the body, aftermarket wheels and pieces already painted. Looks like a fun little car. IF Fiat imports them I think they'll have a huge seller on their hands, especially the Abarth version.
Chris


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> On the bench in the front is a Masterpiece 1/6th scale Time Machine (and I said I'd never do another resine piece!!) tucked in behind that are....
> 
> Ashimoa's 1/350 Fire Flash, just got get motivated on them elevator cars...
> A couple of 1/1000 kit bashes...
> ...


Is that the Time Machine from the 1960 movie ? I've seen buildups of that kit and they looked awesome ! Love that design.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been working on this since I heard the Ghost was going to be released...















That's an Original Forgotten Prisoner by Aurora...I'm going to have the Ghost by Monarch ascending the stairs...and the New Frankenstein by Moebius will be coming through the doorway...it's the Delux Dungeon Base from 'Monsters on the Shelf'...so yeah ...I'd sure like to get my hands on a Ghost of Castel Mare sometime this year :wave:
















...I've got plans for a Full Moon in the background, maybe even the Wolfman looking through a window...Who knows...this is still in it's very early stages and my longest running WIP
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Well, let's see....... I spy, with my little eye..... Aurora Comic Scenes Tonto, Horizon She-Hulk, Horizon Penquin(DeVito), Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten, Francis the Foul, and Robbie the Robot. That's it on the bench currently.
> 
> Wayne


 
Update : Finished the Tonto, She-Hulk, Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten, and Robbie. Still have Penquin and Francis, but have added Beach Bunny Catchin' Rays, and Tusk the Woolly Mammoth.

Happy modelin', y'all!! :wave:

Wayne


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Right now I'm working on Tamiya's 1/24 morris mini cooper 1275s mk-I.
nice little (LITTLE) kit, building it box stock. Its like working on a 1/35 military kit. 

Up next is a 1/72 Revell Gato submarine. Haven't bought the kit yet though, trying to find out if the germany and monogram versions are different.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

HOLY MOSES, Denis! Can't wait to see your epic finished!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> HOLY MOSES, Denis! Can't wait to see your epic finished!


Thanks James..thought I'd ad a few more shots showing a little more detail and the side view...This thing weighs about 16 lbs (6.5 kilos) and I'm not done yet
I also added some 'stand ins' while I await the 'Real' kits to show up...Standing in for the Frankenstein Monster we have a Bobble-Head Frankie and spelling out the Ghost of Castel Mare we have a GITD Marx copy 'Mummy' This will approximate where the real kits will be placed..
...
















I've got more Pictures posted in the Diorama Forum...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I'm working on a couple of busts I picked up at this year's Wonderfest from Resin Pimps:

- Jim Lee Batman; primed, ready for paint
- Superman; primed, but more puttying needed. God, I hate puttying ...

I'm also working on the Horizon Flash kit that went so disastrously wrong on me a week before the 'fest. I ended up stripping it and that removed a whole bunch of putty work, and also loosened some joints. More gluing, more pinning, more puttying and now it's almost ready to start painting again. <Sigh>


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi Folks! :wave: The ol' Fluke is still around and kicking.

First Denis! WOW!!! That is fracking awesome!! I love it! :thumbsup: I too am waiting for the Ghost kit.

Trying to get my life in order enough and a permanent place of residence so I can set up my HOBBY STATION and get back to my 1/24 scale *BSG Colonial Raptor.*

*I did score a FREE Scuba Tank on Craigslist this week! Now I can airbrush at three o-clock in the morning at only a shwish shwish whisper! with no moisture build up at all!
Cool!
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Fluke!!! Great to hear from you Man!!!...You've been away too long...Thanks for the encouraging words on my Dio...Hope to post more pictures soon...Sounds like you're getting back on track :thumbsup: Welcome back man :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's something that is in the works right now on my Bench


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey thanks Mcdee!  After I finish w/ my BSG Raptor I want to do the Ghost or the WOW war Machine...what a great kit!

*SO SAY WE ALL!!*

Hey Wolfy! I like the couch...did you find that on craigslist? and can you get that stain out?








mcdougall said:


> Hey Fluke!!! Great to hear from you Man!!!...You've been away too long...Thanks for the encouraging words on my Dio...Hope to post more pictures soon...Sounds like you're getting back on track :thumbsup: Welcome back man :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

As a few of you know, I no longer have a work area, so I'm modelling in my car!!:drunk: I've been assembling and getting the kits in primer, but that's as far as I've been taking them. On the weekend I decided to try basic brushpainting in there, and I spilled half a bottle of Testors sand all over the dashboard and it dripped onto the carpet! I've cleaned most of it up, but it's still not too pretty....
Anywhoo, I now have over 20 kits waiting for paint. I'm housesitting for a friend for 2 weeks starting this Saturday so I'm spending ALL that time finishing stuff. After that I'm housesitting for another mate for another 2 weeks! More painting time. I'm giving myself a month to finish these kits:
Bride of Kong, Princess Ananka, Batman, dead smurf, Guillotine, Blackbeard, White Stallion,Penguin, Chain Gang(old Revell Harley chopper),T'rantula dragster, Barnyard Rons Petting Zoo(don't ask...it's sick, sad, and depraved, but I'll guarantee it'll get laughs...),Mutant base, casting a zillion Aurora parts.
It seems like a hell of a lot of kits, but remember, they're all subassembled and primed so it's not gonna be as hard as it sounds. Besides- I'm all geared up for it. Both of the houses I'm sitting have completely set up modelling rooms with all the equipment I'd ever need.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Chris...You've given yourself a full month to do what Danny(Wolfman66) could do in an afternoon...
I look forward to seeing a bunch of cool new posts Mate :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

! If I run out of kits, there's plenty more that are ready for paint.....
They'll definitely be posted Denis:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> I no longer have a work area, so I'm modelling in my car!!:drunk:
> 
> I only hope you're winding the windows down, as you know what they say about modelling paint and glue in enclosed spaces (he says, reading tin and tube). Those fumes and you in an enclosed car for several hours could cause a modeller to start doing strange things...:freak:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm working on a Glow Mummy and a Woolly Mammoth box-art kit-bash, trying to make the Mammoth look just like the box, more hairy and with a different-shaped trunk. It's taken four tubes of Squadron Green Putty so far, and I still need to go back to the model shop for at least two more tubes of putty, and even then it still might not look as woolly as the boxart.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Auroranut said:
> 
> 
> > I no longer have a work area, so I'm modelling in my car!!:drunk:
> ...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> I'd love to see your mummy and mammoth when they're done! Carving and resculpting takes time as you know, but once it's done the satisfaction's great....
> 
> Chris.


The main problem with the Mammoth kit-bash, staying on the harmful fumes theme, is the strong fumes given off by the green putty. 

Even though the first layer is dry, the model now has to be kept inside three plastic bags to prevent it from filling the flat with fumes and possibly harming the cat. 
I don't mind the odour, it's similar to model glue, which I like, but when I go out, I hang the kit outside in the yard so as not to leave our cat shut in with the kit and all that putty! 
And with more putty layers still needed, I'm starting to regret this project; hopefully once the putty has been painted over, it will not give off the fumes.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I'm slowly screwing up my Iron Man kit. It's been a year since I last built a kit, and I got sloppy with the glue on Iron Man. Now I have to do some fine sanding to fix my mistakes, but I have fixed worse screwups before. I have begun some of the repose, and now I have to putty up and/or cut sheet styrene to fill in the gaps. I know what I want to have the base look like, but I have to figure out what to use. My first idea makes the base a bit too small to include the couple of pieces I really want to have included.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This weekend...the new Moebius Mummy :thumbsup:
This is still a Wip I started yesterday...Still a long way to go but I thought I'd share a few WIPs...Yep...thats the left arm of an Original Aurora Mummy...
























I'm having a blast with this kit:thumbsup: Hope to post more pictures this weekend
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Worked on the Sarcophacus today painting and gluing on 90 jewels...








Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My Finished Mummy...








Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Excellent movie rendition! Like the stretched out arm, gives it a unique twist.:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Is that the Time Machine from the 1960 movie ? I've seen buildups of that kit and they looked awesome ! Love that design.


Yep that be the one. It really is a cool piece even though I was terrified about doing such a big piece in resin. Work has had me pretty knackered :drunk: of late so all I've got to show is the chair built and base coated 

Cheers

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

McDee the dio and Mummy are beyond inspiring :thumbsup::thumbsup: what you blokes do with the figure side of things just awes me beyond words. 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks AJ-1701...:thumbsup: This New Mummy kit Lends itself to being a very versatile build,...I took the left arm off of an Original Aurora Mummy and with the help of a little 5 minute epoxy, attached it to the new Mummy torso giving him animation...I also 'opened' his left eye with my Dremil, made an eye and eyelid...giving him life (so to speak) then the painting and placing of jewels on the Sarcophagus was a Blast...I used vibrant colors here to recapture the way I used to paint kits back in my youth (the 60s')
All in all a great kit to let your imagination soar with...Now...Bring on the New Moebius Frankenstein
Thanks again for your kind words AJ !
Mcdee


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks AJ-1701...:thumbsup: This New Mummy kit Lends itself to being a very versatile build,...I took the left arm off of an Original Aurora Mummy and with the help of a little 5 minute epoxy, attached it to the new Mummy torso giving him animation...I also 'opened' his left eye with my Dremil, made an eye and eyelid...giving him life (so to speak) then the painting and placing of jewels on the Sarcophagus was a Blast...I used vibrant colors here to recapture the way I used to paint kits back in my youth (the 60s')
> All in all a great kit to let your imagination soar with...Now...Bring on the New Moebius Frankenstein
> Thanks again for your kind words AJ !
> Mcdee


Your most welcome sir 

If I painted things like I did way back then I'd be sorely embarrased about showing them off :tongue: But I do understand your meaning. :thumbsup: 

Never really thought what you could do with figure kits but every day is a learning curve.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm Working on a Resin Form the Grave Valley of Gwangi and Man Made Monster with Lon Chaney Jr. I'm also working on 3 War of the World Martian machines by Pegasus for a friend.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Working now on a small super deformed Franky, that I picked up at WF. Can't remember who was selling it, but it caught my attention. 

Hooty


----------

